# B6100E injector pump seep



## KYTO20 (Nov 4, 2011)

My B6100 has been seeping fuel at the injector pump, to be exact at the top of the pump and the fitting for the #1 injector line. I attempted to tighten it but no relief. The generic parts diagrams I've seen don't show a packing. Can removal of the fitting from the pump and the application of a thread sealant do any harm? (ie disrupt injector pump timing). Thanks in advance...


----------

